# Quick question....



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

A friend of mine has 11 roosters that they want to get rid of.. All 11 have long beautifull capes and saddles that I want for tying flies, plus other feathers.. once I get the capes and saddle what's the best way for me to presurve them? I want to leave them on the skin... any info would be helpfull... Thanks....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

You going to send some my way for the tips!!  I need some for tying as well!! 

Best way to preserve is to remove as much fat as possible with a wire wheel or a scrape it off with something. I usually soak the skin in coleman fuel to remove as much grease as possible, dry it off and wash well in dawn dish washing soap. Dab dry with a towl and blow dry the feathers. Once the feathers are dry coat the skin side with borax and baking soda mixture. Let it dry and you should be all set. You could probably skip the coleman fuel but I haven't tried it personally yet!!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help.... you never know I just might send a cape or saddle your way just for helping me out...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

No need for coleman fuel. That is used to displace water before tumbling or drying.


----------

